# Sắc Xanh Tím Hoa Đậu Biếc Tươi Xinh



## hoatuoidanang (30 Tháng tư 2015)

*Đậu biếc với cành vươn dài, mềm mại phủ xanh bờ tường tạo cảm giác dịu mát, cho không gian sống.
*
Mời bạn cùng *Hoa Tươi Đà Nẵng* cùng chiêm ngưỡng *Sắc xanh tím hoa đậu biếc tươi xinh* và biết thêm một vài thông tin về những đóa *hoa tươi* này nhé

http://3.bp.************/-BHGsXGdk9Xs/VUGR3M2E5EI/AAAAAAAAH1g/xQGS7bUNllY/s1600/Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-dienhoadanang.com-Hoa-Dau-Biec-1.jpg
Cây hoa đậu biếc có tên khoa học là Clitoria ternatea L, thuộc họ dây leo, cuốn nhờ thân và mọc ở những nơi cao.

http://2.bp.************/-YTDWqLCmkGU/VUGR_JbUV7I/AAAAAAAAH1k/IerJZEbfB6k/s1600/Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-dienhoadanang.com-Hoa-Dau-Biec-4.jpg
 Hoa cho nhiều màu sắc như xanh, tím, hồng, hoặc trắng tùy thuộc vào chủng loại. Ở các miền quê Việt Nam ta thường bắt gặp màu xanh và màu tím.

http://4.bp.************/-VvEbDKa7djA/VUGR-g0RyxI/AAAAAAAAH1s/vQZ20xZOyzI/s1600/Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-dienhoadanang.com-Hoa-Dau-Biec-3.jpg
 Chúng thích nghi với khí hậu ôn đới và nhiệt đới nên phân bố khá rộng rãi, hoa có cánh đơn và cánh kép màu xanh biếc.

http://2.bp.************/-YTDWqLCmkGU/VUGR_JbUV7I/AAAAAAAAH1k/IerJZEbfB6k/s1600/Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-dienhoadanang.com-Hoa-Dau-Biec-4.jpg
 Lá cây Đậu Biếc có dạng kép và có lông nhỏ trên lá, lá phân bố thưa thớt trên cành và nhánh nên khi cành vươn dài mềm mại sẽ tạo những đường con uốn lượn đẹp mắt.

http://1.bp.************/-2KKujvhGRHw/VUGSAKvy4VI/AAAAAAAAH1w/bL7gRwnUQxs/s1600/Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-dienhoadanang.com-Hoa-Dau-Biec-5.jpg
Chúng thường được trồng trong vườn cho leo trên những giàn thấp, leo hàng rào hoặc tựa vào giá phủ xanh những bờ tường thẳng đứng

http://4.bp.************/-OoCaONYKsXA/VUGSAaVUQEI/AAAAAAAAH2Y/iZuUkymhpFU/s1600/Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-dienhoadanang.com-Hoa-Dau-Biec-6.jpg
 Đậu biếc với cành vươn dài, mềm mại phủ xanh bờ tường tạo cảm giác dịu mát, cho không gian sống.

http://1.bp.************/-3k0O6HqEDpc/VUGSAqOxm5I/AAAAAAAAH14/i9YUvB_fOEw/s1600/Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-dienhoadanang.com-Hoa-Dau-Biec-7.jpg
 Sắc xanh tím dịu dàng của hoa Đậu Biếc sẽ mang đến cho cuộc sống của bạn sự tĩnh lặng ở tâm hồn, đem đến cảm giác mát lành cho không gian ngày hè oi ả. Bạn nên trồng kết hợp với những cây leo có hoa sặc sỡ như mai hoàng yến, sử quân tử, chùm ớt ... rất thu hút.

http://4.bp.************/-zJT2PbTcFNo/VUGSAwswLmI/AAAAAAAAH18/2gXwPiRwZX4/s1600/Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-dienhoadanang.com-Hoa-Dau-Biec-8.jpg
 Là loại cây dễ trồng, lớn nhanh nên rất phù hợp để trồng chậu hoa cảnh. Đậu biếc trồng bằng hạt, dễ gieo ươm, hoa ra thường xuyên, quả mang nhiều hạt màu đen. Ta có thể trồng trong chậu, xô nhựa tùy thích rồi cắm giá tựa cho cành Đậu biếc quấn vào, cắt tỉa những cành vươn dài để cây hoa Đậu biếc mọc nhiều cành mới làm sum xuê chậu cảnh.

http://3.bp.************/-2fqz9_deaCU/VUGSBuJZpAI/AAAAAAAAH2E/nvSHE1R-cW8/s1600/Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-dienhoadanang.com-Hoa-Dau-Biec-9.jpg
Cây đậu biếc còn có tác dụng cải tạo đất. Hạt và rễ cây chứa độc tố hữu ích như hạt chứa các acid amin và một loại dầu độc dùng làm thuốc tẩy. Rễ có vị chát, đắng, chứa các chất có tác dụng lợi tiểu, nhuận tràng, gây xổ, làm dịu và săn da.

*Theo Điện Hoa Đà Nẵng*


----------

